# Viper 5902 car alarm



## trojan18 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi i have a GMC Sonoma 2002 truck. I bought the alarm and need a installation guide if possible? I have downloaded a couple manuals for my truck but not all the info is there. I don't know what wires go to where. The most confusing is the 10 pin remote starter wires/relays and the 18 pin harness that comes with the system. If any help at all would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

if you will search in this section probably around page ten or higher you should find a manual. I don't have one with me and it has been some time sense if been under a dashboard but i posted one back there if you look for it.....

Any questions you have after reading through it i can help you with. I have owners manuals in my signature. 
Found it for you here is a link to the page...
http://www.techsupportforum.com/automotive-center/car-audio/166150-viper-150-esp-installation-instructions.html


----------



## trojan18 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi i have a quick reference install guide for the 5902 viper alarm with the wiring diagram application downloaded here. Hopefully someone can make sense of the wires to be installed and where to hook up. I have also downloaded a wiring diagram for my 2002 GMC Sonoma here with some wiring notes. If anyone can help it would be great. Thanks


----------



## Lucasliu (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi, can someone post or email me the full (4 page) "Quick Reference Install Guide" for Viper 5902? Thanks


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I think what he is asking is if there is another wire needed on the 5902 to make the 2nd unlock function (2 pushes to open passenger side doors) work. My older DEI system (Clif Matrix 3.5) had a wire for that (pin 1, light blue, on the H2 aux connector).

I don't see a similar wire on the diagram so perhaps the 5902 just handles that in the brain and when programmed to require a 2nd unluck push (might be default?) it pulses the locks on the same wire? I don't have a 5902 so can't answer definitively but that'd be my guess.

I think that's all the OP is asking....


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

look on the back of the brain box for the viper, should have a diagram on the back, or at least what the wires are for.


----------



## Lucasliu (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks. I already got hold of a full installation Guide.

Does anyone know if 5902 works with 519H2?


----------

